# Apartment rental in Hurghada



## Samarkra (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
We have joined here to get advice from you all about life in Egypt. We have decided to take the plunge and have booked the flights. We arrive in under 3 weeks now and intend to have a couple of weeks in a hotel as a relaxing holiday while we view some apartments in the area. So far Hurghada Dreams complex seems favourite for us to live for the long term, but we wondered if anyone knows of a reputable rental agency we can contact to arrange even more viewings. Hope to see some of you soon in the expats meeting places. Any other tips will also be gratefully received.

Thankyou

Mark and Sara

lane:


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Will you be working in Hurghada? If not and you consider El Gouna which is a private town 30 minutes drive north along the coast I can give you some websites where the owners post direct.

Wishing you all the best with your new venture.


----------



## Samarkra (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, thankyou for your reply. We are wanting a few months of R&R initially, however as we r only 38 & 40 years old, we will be looking to work in the future. Sara has been to El Gouna several times and loves the area so all contacts/info would be very welcome

regards

Mark & Sara


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

There is a Group on Google for El Gouna where you can post exactly what you are looking for and the owners will reply. Many owners with properties to rent post on there and you can view previous postings. There are also agents who rent out the properties long term in El Gouna and you can find them on the main El Gouna website


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Samarkra said:


> Hello everyone,
> We have joined here to get advice from you all about life in Egypt. We have decided to take the plunge and have booked the flights. We arrive in under 3 weeks now and intend to have a couple of weeks in a hotel as a relaxing holiday while we view some apartments in the area. So far Hurghada Dreams complex seems favourite for us to live for the long term, but we wondered if anyone knows of a reputable rental agency we can contact to arrange even more viewings. Hope to see some of you soon in the expats meeting places. Any other tips will also be gratefully received.
> 
> Thankyou
> ...



Hi and welcolme to the forum

Although Hurghada is liked by some it is definetly not for everyone. It would pay you to have a couple of weeks in Hadaba before you buy there as i think you will change your mind. Hurghada is ok if you like bingo and older person things.

Saaf


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

saafend said:


> Hi and welcolme to the forum
> 
> Although Hurghada is liked by some it is definetly not for everyone. It would pay you to have a couple of weeks in Hadaba before you buy there as i think you will change your mind. Hurghada is ok if you like bingo and older person things.
> 
> Saaf




Where are you getting this 'bingo and old person things' !!!???
I lived in Hurghada for many years, ans it's definitely not an 'old person' resort.
How much time have you actually spent there???
Get your facts right before you spout this trash to others!!


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Where are you getting this 'bingo and old person things' !!!???
> I lived in Hurghada for many years, ans it's definitely not an 'old person' resort.
> How much time have you actually spent there???
> Get your facts right before you spout this trash to others!!


I still live in Hurghada, do they play "bingo" in Hedkandi, Papas etc etc etc??? must have been a fun filled hotel you stayed in....


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

We just had a power cut in my area of El Gouna so I was sitting on my roof terrace admiring the stars when the sound of bingo from the Ocean View Hotel drifted across the lagoon   That's the first time I've heard bingo in El Gouna.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

speedwing said:


> I still live in Hurghada, do they play "bingo" in Hedkandi, Papas etc etc etc??? must have been a fun filled hotel you stayed in....


Still don't know where you get this old person idea of Hurghada from, I don't know anyone or anywhere that plays Bingo. Most people I know are in the Marina having a party, great live music, great atmosphere, bar, club, breakfast, home! Hed Kandi pool during the day, or diving, beach or Mahmaya. Life here is what you want it to be. check out Humaneyetv for vidoes of some night life.


----------

